# Locating a particular set of frames



## Dr_Girlfriend (Oct 12, 2009)

Not completely sure if I should have posted this in the "recommend" section.  Mods, please move this to the correct place if need be.

I am looking for a particular set of optical lenses from YSL but they have been discontinued.  I suppose they were last season's frames.  The model number is YSL6128.  Also, hoping I'm not being to picky, I prefer the rose colored model.  Ebay has a seller with the ruthenium and brown frames.  I wanted to rule out all options before buying one of the other colors.

You ladies are much, MUCH more savvy than I am and I know you all could help me out!  Thank you for your time.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 12, 2009)

Yves St.Laurent YSL 6128 / YSL6128 glasses at All designer glasses

YSL6128 Yves Saint Laurent YSL 6128 c.RAR Eyeglasses Model at Discount. Unisex, 2007

YSL Yves Saint Laurent Glasses YSL 6128, Ladies YSL Yves Saint Laurent Prescription Glasses from SelectSpecs.com

Yves Saint Laurent 6128 Eyeglasses


----------



## InspiredBlue (Oct 12, 2009)

If you go to an optician with a good selection of frames (perhaps part of a bigger chain) they might be able to locate the frames for you even if they are from year. Maybe they still have a pair in stock somewhere.


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Oct 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Yves St.Laurent YSL 6128 / YSL6128 glasses at All designer glasses

YSL6128 Yves Saint Laurent YSL 6128 c.RAR Eyeglasses Model at Discount. Unisex, 2007

YSL Yves Saint Laurent Glasses YSL 6128, Ladies YSL Yves Saint Laurent Prescription Glasses from SelectSpecs.com

Yves Saint Laurent 6128 Eyeglasses_

 
Thanks for the links.  I swear, every site I went to would have the frames still listed for sale and I'd get my hopes up and then they'd just crush my spirit by telling me they no longer stock it.  LOL I feel like being a drama queen today.  No way is my spirit crushed by something like this.


----------

